# Finally got the date for my Black Belt grading :)



## SuperFLY (Sep 7, 2012)

Was originally meant to be in march but in feb i did my shoulder in and couldn't train for 3 months so had to miss that one.

New date, 20th Oct!

Whilst I am excited about it, its horrible timing as that weekend was meant to be a last get together for a lot of old friends (normally see them twice a year but the get togethers are stopping due to various reasons) including one thats moving to Canada (we're in the UK) and now I won't be able to attend 

but enough of the sob story..

im pretty happy with how my training is going, the 3 main parts i have to do include..

kata (kanku dai, ji'in, wankun + any other ones) - im happy with them, just a few minor habits to work on
kumite - although i know all the sets i have to do in the moment i have been known to draw a blank for a second.. not good. my sensei has been doing them completely in random orders to try to trick me which is good as its forcing me to actually know it rather than follow a routine, although in the grading it will be in order
basics - no problems here.. i know all the moves names off by heart so whatever im asked as long as i hear it i can do it 

written and oral test - history and general knowledge im fine with (what dan is our chief sensei, what was funakoshi's favourite kata, etc..) but the dojo kun im finding really hard to commit to memory.. any tips? i plan to record myself saying the japanese, then pausing a few seconds then saying the english. i'll sit at work listening to that over and over again.

then the general applications and sparring i've got no problems with.

overall im looking forward to it, been a long time coming


----------



## Black/Red Block (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome, best of luck in your Test. 
Just do what you've been doing during your training.

If you have a Andriod phone you can get translators that can actually record/speak Japanese to assist you with pronunciation.

Stay Calm, and relax, time seems to go so fast and so the performance of the kata speeds up for some reason, lol even though you have done it at the right speed 2 days before. So keep this in mind when performing your Kata.

Consider you Black Belt Shodan as a "done deal" your instructor would not put you forward for Dan grade if he didn't think you were at the level worthy of that grade.

I look forward to reading your update advising us all of your promotion, and the new begining of your martial art grading

Take a look at www.*24fightingchickens*.com/ for some tips on your training and written and oral test formats

OSU


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for that, will definitely update come the time 

you're very right regarding speed.. tis one of my minor habits to work on. under pressure i can speed up the kata too much sometimes. got to make sure to lock every technique, dont rush it and do the slow parts SLOW!


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck on your grading. I agree with the sentiment that your Sensei wouldn't put you up for it if he didn't think you were ready.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 7, 2012)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Luck on your test!!!   Best thing I learned during my 1st Dan test is - NO MATTER WHAT happens - keep pushing forward!!!!!  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish you all the best in your upcoming Black Belt test. I am sure that the test you are going through is not going to be easy. Remember, to work your cardio since these types of tests can last at least 4 hours long. The test is more of a show, when the test comes you will know that you got your black belt.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2012)

Excellent! Good luck! Concur about cardio.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Sep 8, 2012)

Good to hear!


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck 

I assume it's for Shotokan karate with TISKA?


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you and yes this is my karate grading 

Just downloaded an mp3 of the dojo kun to put on my phone so i can listen to it over and over again at work.. if im honest i might redo it myself as there's a lot of background noise in this one. or i could be lazy and remove the background noise.. either way its a start


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 13, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> Thank you and yes this is my karate grading



Cool, I remember my Shodan grading with TISKA 10 odd years ago.  It was tough yet fun at the same time.  I can't remember most of the grading, but I can remember it being very tiring at the end of the day and a great sense of achievement.  Is it still a whole day event?


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahh you train with TISKA too? whereabouts do you train?

I believe it is a full day still. Course for 4 ish hours then the grading after i think.

I'm wiped out after a normal grading.. will be smashed after that!


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 13, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> Ahh you train with TISKA too? whereabouts do you train?
> 
> I believe it is a full day still. Course for 4 ish hours then the grading after i think.
> 
> I'm wiped out after a normal grading.. will be smashed after that!



I don't train with them anymore (however shotokan is still my base art).  I trained with them in the East Midlands, directly under Sensei Sahota (which was great)   Not anymore due to various factors (eg move and job).  Maybe one day I'll return, but for now...

One thing that I do remember is feeling sick afterwards - but it kinda felt good at the same time.  You'll get it too


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 18, 2012)

over the last month or so i've been going to sensei sahota's classes and he is indeed a very very good instructor. very different side you see compared to when you normally see him just at gradings, heh

sorry, taken a while to reply 

well, the day has come.. well, nearly... come saturday i'll be doing a 4 hour course THEN having the grading straight afterwards.. man, im going to be half dead after all that.

been training hard, looking after myself and doing plenty of study.. got the dojo kun and all the other bits and pieces i need memorised (love saying the dojo kun, sounds great, heh)

pretty confident, inasmuch as i know i know what i need to.. just hope i dont make any silly mistakes on the day :O

had my last training session today, i'll be resting tomorrow and preparing (as well as a checkup at the chiro to make sure my weird hip is behaving itself) and to be honest after training 5/6 times a week for the last few months i need day off! lol.

had a hard sparring session today after class. we usually go pretty light but as i'll be sparring against 2 partners in the grading i wanted some more 'heavy' practice. both my instructors one after another attacking me.. god after a few minutes i was knackered! did about 20mins overall with a few breather breaks. i really enjoyed that.. was nice to actually 'try' to make contact for a change.

but anyway.. resting up and preparing myself for the big day!

wish me luck ^^


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2012)

I won't wish you luck, because I am sure you don't need it.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 19, 2012)

Do well!!!!


----------



## kodora81 (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks like today is The Day! :uhyeah:

Hope all goes well for your grading. Let us know how it goes!


----------

